#ayatana 2009-09-29
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<SiDi> MacSlow: hi there. Is there anything i can do to help you debug lp 433423 ? 
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 433423 in notify-osd "Bubble shadows don't get drawn correctly when enabling transparency" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433423
<MacSlow> SiDi, track down the race-condition, which I believe it causing this
<MacSlow> SiDi, e.g. on my system I get this very very rarely
<MacSlow> SiDi, but then... I hardly switch back and forth between composited and non-composited desktop
<SiDi> it happens 100% of the time for me when i enable the transparency while a bubble is displayed
<SiDi> (i do because of gimp :P)
<MacSlow> gimp being the reason for switch back and forth
<MacSlow> odd :)
<SiDi> Could it come from the XFCE compositor's implementation ?
<MacSlow> maybe
<SiDi> Yeah, because i dont want transparency _at all_ when i have a gimp window opened... and of course if i click the tools window then the main one goes insensitive and thus transparent :p
<MacSlow> with metacity+compositor it only happen sometimes
<SiDi> Is the shadow the first thing being drawn ?
<MacSlow> sounds like you've an odd compositor :)
<MacSlow> yup
<MacSlow> but it looks like the rgba-nature of the window is not in place at the riht time
<MacSlow> since the whole window-rectangle is "black/opaque"
<MacSlow> it's not just the shadow
<MacSlow> otherwise the bubble would be at least transparent
<MacSlow> but in your screenshot it's not
<SiDi> you're right
<MacSlow> my gut feeling is that this is a compositor issue
<SiDi> could it be that it takes some time for the compositor to be able to draw rgba stuff ?
<MacSlow> since I've hooked up all signals (and approriate actions)
<MacSlow> maybe... I've never written a compositor
<MacSlow> e.g. just watch how long it takes compiz to redirect all windows
<MacSlow> (but that's mainly due to uploading stuff to the GL-card I think)
<SiDi> ill ping the xfce guys and ask them their point of view about that then
<SiDi> then i'll let you know :)
<DBO> davidbarth, got a moment?
<MDC1> hi all, would anyone help with the wording in a warning dialog?
<MDC1> what would the warning text be in this dialog from this bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/429041
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 429041 in nautilus "should ask confirmation before opening a multiple items selection" [Low,Triaged] 
<MDC1> My suggestion is "Open multiple files" (as headline) and "You have choosen to open %i files, are you sure you want to proceed?" as message, with option to Proceed and Cancel
<MDC1> also, what should the trigger limit be? more than 20 files?
<MDC1> mac_v, ^?
<mac_v> MDC1: the regarding the limit , it is tricky ;) depend on file type/cpu/other processes running
<mac_v> so there can be no easy solution for that bug ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, well, this should only be a warning - you can always proceed..
<MDC1> mac_v, just to not kill the system with opening 1000 files...
<mac_v> ;)
<MDC1> s/with/by/
<MDC1> and few people (i know) actually open more than 20 files at the same time
<MDC1> mac_v, and the ones (probably less than 2%) that often open more than 20 files could probably live with the dialog because it will save the poor man who just did ctrl + a, enter in his image collection..
<MDC1> mac_v, should i change to 15? 25? and about the wording? any comments?
<mac_v> MDC1: IMO , it should not ask for proceed.. but rather just say , too many files have been selected  , this will affect the performance of the system... or something of the sort
 * mac_v  a bit sleepy now ... not able to think straight ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, i suck at wording :) hence i'm here
<MDC1> hehe, sure .. me too
<MDC1> mac_v, also i'd not like to scare the user too much either as for example totem handles things just great with multiple files...
<mac_v> MDC1: i dont think that warning , is sufficient... it needs to be a bit more specific about file types.... for example selecting 30 txt wont bog down the system , but 5 video files might ... so , i'm not sure that a warning or a limit is sufficient
<mac_v> lol! i'm repeating my lines 
<MDC1> mac_v, but that would require knowledge about the applications that handles the files - eg on my system opening 5 video files works just fine, but 10 txt files could kill the system because i open each of them in an instance of eclipse (no, i don't, it's just an example ;-) )
<MDC1> mac_v, so i only think a static limit is possible
<mac_v>  hm... not sure... 
<mac_v> MDC1: or you could use the warning only when ctrl+a is used ;)
<jonian_g> hi all
<MDC1> mac_v, hmm.. accidently selecting a bunch of files in list view 33% and then hitting enter could also put the system in danger..
<jonian_g> mac_v: are we allowed to fix the ubuntu one icons
<jonian_g> ?
<mac_v> jonian_g: lol , i dont think so
<mac_v> jonian_g: the U1 team gave it and said add it to the theme , so it must have been pre-approved
<mac_v> jonian_g: i noticed a few things to fix too but , didnt touch them :)
<jonian_g> mac_v: the emblem-ubuntuone-updating.svg has a gap in the middle
<mac_v> yeah , i noticed ;)
<jonian_g> it can be fixed using a mask for the fade effect
<jonian_g> can't we fix that?
<jonian_g> can't we ask someone?
<mac_v> jonian_g: hehe , OCD , huh?
<mac_v> ;)
<jonian_g> what is OCD ? :)
<mac_v> jonian_g: you'll probably kill me if i expand it ;)
<mac_v> jonian_g: btw , the network icon , you just edited. the colors in the sizes dont match
<jonian_g> really?
<mac_v> i had used orange , in all sizes
<mac_v> jblount: but you have changed it to a different shade , so it needs to be edited in all sizes accordingly :)
<jonian_g> I put green, because printer and server icons have that color
<mac_v> oops!
<mac_v> jonian_g: ^
<mac_v> jonian_g: lol , i changed because those had green... changing the color is not a problem ... but the others hadnt been edited too ;)
<mac_v> so if 1 is changed  , editing all would be nice :)
<jonian_g> yep, I'll do it
<mac_v> MDC1: as i said.. the solution is not as simple as providing a warning , its a workaround... i had a gedit crash because i opened a single 300mb file! ... so it depends on several factors... 
<jonian_g> mac_v: now I saw that I missed the 22px icon
<jonian_g> :P
<mac_v> jonian_g: also 64px 
<jonian_g> duh
<mac_v> ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, of course, but if we can catch a few human mistakes i'd say that's good enough until we have real AI
<jonian_g> is kwwii here?
<mac_v> jonian_g: -artwork
<mac_v> MDC1: if it was me trying to solve this i would think about asking mpt for a solution first ;)
<jonian_g> mac_v:ty
<mac_v> jonian_g:  :)
<MDC1> mac_v, hehe, ok. thanks anyway - i'll put a patch on bugzilla and see what happens.. you don't happen to handle git-bz?
<mac_v> MDC1: now , i'm trying to not fall asleep on the computer... ;p 
<MDC1> mac_v, then go to bed!
<mac_v> good night ;)
<MDC1> night!
#ayatana 2009-09-30
<lamalex> the indicator applet doesn't show my anything when i get an im so i just miss all of my ims
<ScottK> Productivity enhancement.  It's a feature.
<lamalex> :)
<lamalex> not a feature when its an im from my boss
<cyberix> My karmic is lacking the small envelope that is used for opening the Instant Messenger. How do I get the envelope?
<cyberix> ok I found it
<tedg> lamalex: It's probably something to do with your IM client.  Which are you using?
<lamalex> tedg: empathy
<lamalex> (which brings me to the question why do we have 2 installed by default)
<tedg> lamalex: Okay, it would probably be best to ask kenvandine about how to debug whether it's sending the attention request.
<tedg> I believe only one in installed by default, but Pidgin isn't removed.
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> lamalex, we don't remove pidgin on upgrade but empathy does get installed
<lamalex> kenvandine: pidgin was recently /added/ to my install iirc
<kenvandine> oh... i think there was a bug briefly
<kenvandine> which was fixed
<lamalex> ah
<kenvandine> so dist-upgrade would have added it then
<kenvandine> sorry
<kenvandine> we specifically don't remove it though
<kenvandine> for upgraders
<kenvandine> sorry about that :)
<lamalex> np :)
<lamalex> any idea about the indicator now showing new messages
<kenvandine> lamalex, with empathy?
<lamalex> kenvandine: yes
<kenvandine> look in the notifications tab in preferences
<kenvandine> is use the indicator checked?
<kenvandine> hey
<kenvandine> whoops
<lamalex> kenvandine: things go there, but the icon doesn't change
<lamalex> so ijust miss my ims
<lamalex> using human theme
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> human or humanity?
<kenvandine> icon theme
<lamalex> humanity
<kenvandine> the current humanity icon theme (default in human) doesn't have a "draw-attention" emblem
<lamalex> ah
<kenvandine> it is fixed upstream
<kenvandine> but archive is frozen :)
<lamalex> that's fscked
<lamalex> that needs a freeze exception if that's the default theme
<kenvandine> although i am not super excited about it... i still can't tell :)
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> it will be in the first update after beta
<kenvandine> mac_v, that reminds me
<kenvandine> that still doesn't get my attention the way the green dot did
 * mac_v hides ;)
<kenvandine> if i am not watching it while i get an IM, i can't tell the difference :)
<kenvandine> i understand the green dot wouldn't really be appropriate though
<mac_v> kenvandine: we have changed the appearance of the envelope , recently
<kenvandine> but perhaps a gray dot on the envelop?
<kenvandine> or somethign?
<mac_v> so that wont be a problem
<kenvandine> right now it is just slightly more contrast in it when draw-attention is set right?
<mac_v> yeah ..
<mac_v> kenvandine: it has been fixed > now  when a new message arrives the envelope will fill up ;)
<kenvandine> fill up?
 * kenvandine pulls again
<tgpraveen> kenvandine: yeah a gray dot is a good idea. though the grayness might need some tweaking imho
<kenvandine> mac_v, which icon would that be?
<kenvandine> i just pulled and nothing in this update looks like that icon
<mac_v> kenvandine: the icon will change when new mail arrives , or it is a bug in i-a ;p
<kenvandine> no, i meant in bzr
<mac_v> let me  get you the icon
<kenvandine> i and running humanity icons from bzr :)
<lamalex> has anyone done a gmail provider?
<kenvandine> i just did a pull and don't see anything new that looks like it
<kenvandine> lamalex, yes
<kenvandine> gm-notify or gm-notifier
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> it is in LP
<kenvandine> not in universe yet though
<kenvandine> afaik
<lamalex> thanks
<mac_v> argh! stupid lp!...
<mac_v> kenvandine: the new icon will be in the Humanity/status/22/indicator-messages-new.svg
<mac_v> i can find the icon in action image ! lp is hiding bugs :/
<mac_v> cant*
<kenvandine> mac_v, yeah.. i have that
<kenvandine> i think think it isn't different enough 
<kenvandine> lamalex, i didn't even notice i had that IM from you :)
<lamalex> exactly!
<lamalex> :P
<lamalex> IMs should pop under, not be suppressed.
<mac_v> lamalex: are you also using the latest Humanity bzr ?
<lamalex> mac_v: yes
<mac_v> :(
<kenvandine> mac_v, i can see the difference
<kenvandine> i just don't think it is enough to notice 
<kenvandine> not when you aren't specifically watching for it
<mac_v> kenvandine: its better than previous icon ;)
<lamalex> kenvandine: this is a failing of the indicator itself, not humanity's icon though
<kenvandine> if it changes and then i look at it, i have to think "is that different"
<kenvandine> mac_v, it is :)
<kenvandine> lamalex, no... why?
<kenvandine> we change the icon 
<mac_v> kenvandine: i-a is not always changing
<lamalex> you have to go check for messages, making them easy to miss if you're not checking
<kenvandine> lamalex, why?
<lamalex> because all you get is a little change in the panel
<kenvandine> if the icon difference was more noticable, like it was in jaunty
<kenvandine> it is obvious
<lamalex> i still missed ims all the time with it
<kenvandine> you do also get a notification right?
<kenvandine> i never did :)
<lamalex> and the bigger your screen gets the easier it is to miss them
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> i am on a laptop
<mac_v> kenvandine: notifications are being suppressed when using fullscreen apps :/
<kenvandine> so not huge
<mac_v> notify-osd*
<kenvandine> mac_v, true
 * mac_v wonders when macSlow will fix that :(
<kenvandine> mac_v, anyway... i just think something like adding a gray dot would be better, instead of making the whole envelop look different
<mac_v> kenvandine: if the envelope looks different and the difference is noticeable that solves the problem , right?
<kenvandine> yes
<mac_v> so not need dot ;)
<mac_v> no*
<mac_v> kenvandine: the main problem is the lac of color.. 
<mac_v> lack*
<kenvandine> yeah
 * kenvandine isn't a designer... just giving you my experience
<kenvandine> what is there now isn't enough for me... and i focus a ton on the indicator :)
<mac_v> kenvandine: yeah , we are used to colors soooo much , this is actually a regression for a few days until you get used to it
<lamalex> kenvandine: does the gm-indicator work for you on karmic or does it require python-indicate from trunk or something
<kenvandine> oh
<lamalex> it's using clases athat aren't in my version of python-indicate
<kenvandine> i bet that needs to be updated
<kenvandine> i haven't hacked on it in quite a while
<lamalex> that being gm-notify, or py-indicate?
<kenvandine> gm-notify
<lamalex> do you have a branch or is it something that needs done
<kenvandine> needs to be done
<kenvandine> i won't have time
<kenvandine> not anytime soon :)
<kenvandine> it is most like a one line change though
 * lamalex might take a look
<kenvandine> s/IndicatorMessage/Indicator
<kenvandine> something like that
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> make it a try/except
<kenvandine> try one class, except use the other class
<kenvandine> so it is backwards compatible with jaunty
<kenvandine> i did that in gwibber
<lamalex> rad
<kenvandine> i am 95% sure that is all you need to do :)
<lamalex> what editor do you use for python development? I can't find one that I like
<lamalex> monodevelop is so killer for C# that all other editor fail to meet my vision of what an editor should be
<kenvandine> vim
 * lamalex vommits
<kenvandine>               try:
<kenvandine>                 indicator = indicate.Indicator()
<kenvandine>               except:
<kenvandine>                 indicator = indicate.IndicatorMessage()
<kenvandine> vim is the only true editor :)
 * kenvandine hides
<lamalex> VI VI VI - the number of the beast
<kenvandine> if you get a branch for gm-notify, i think i have permissions in LP to merge it
<kenvandine> so you can propose merge and set me as the reviewer
<lamalex> kenvandine: rad
<lamalex> kenvandine: proposed
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> ok, who wants to do some openweek sessions in november?
<jcastro> tedg: I know you do
<jcastro> kwwii: some people have asked for like a theme tutorial or something too
<kwwii> jcastro: hrm, I might be able to whip something up
<kwwii> not sure what people want to hear though
<kwwii> jcastro: ohhhh, that is the week before the design sprint and UDS...bad timing
<tedg> jcastro: I could.  I'm not sure what I'd talk about.
<tedg> jcastro: When do you need to know?
<jcastro> tedg: asap
<jcastro> end of the week would be best
<jcastro> kwwii: One or two design people would be enough, it doesn't have to be you
<jcastro> if you two want to throw mt or mpt under the bus that would be fine as well. :p
<tedg> jcastro: I could talk about either messaging menu or session menu, but they're kinda WYSIWYG.  There's not much hidden to talk about.
<kwwii> jcastro: ok, I will talk to the crew and see how many stare at me funny before saying no :p
<kwwii> jcastro: I'll get back to you
<jcastro> cheers!
<tedg> jcastro: Stars playing the Red Wings during UDS.  Unfortunately in Detroit.
#ayatana 2009-10-01
 * MacSlow -> lunch
#ayatana 2009-10-02
<lamalex> Does the indicator still change when people sign on? I thought it was decided to kill that behaviour at uds
<hyperair> is notify-osd supposed to ignore CloseNotification calls?
 * hyperair tickles MacSlow 
<MacSlow> no
<MacSlow> yes
<MacSlow> well
<MacSlow> you can issue that on DBus, but it'll not close the notification-bubble
<MacSlow> as that sort of control lies only within the scope of notify-osd itself, but not the applications
<hyperair> it's a little annoying in the case of banshee.
<MacSlow> hyperair, is that causing it to hang?
<hyperair> banshee closes its notifications and opens a new one
<hyperair> no, not causing it to hang
<MacSlow> ah good
<hyperair> but causing notifications to stack up
<hyperair> there's another issue which may or may not be related to this, i.e. banshee and notify-osd both leak memory together
<hyperair> i can't pinpoint when it happens
<hyperair> it just does.
<MacSlow> hyperair, the method of dealing with notifications (in case notify-osd is identified to be the responsbile notification-damon running on a system) is this
<MacSlow> toss out a notification
<MacSlow> keep it's id (notification object)
<hyperair> mmhmm
<MacSlow> when a new one need to be shown, just try to update the old one
<hyperair> ah. update the old one eh..
<MacSlow> if the old one is gone already, it (notify-osd) will automatically create/open a new one
<hyperair> i see.
<MacSlow> if you need/want to append to an existing one use the append hint
<hyperair> how does notification-daemon react to this behaviour by the client?
<MacSlow> hyperair, for these cases there are C, C# and Python examples in notify-osd trunk
<MacSlow> bzr branch lp:notify-osd
<hyperair> ah thanks
<MacSlow> cd notify-osd/examples
<hyperair> i'll check it out
<MacSlow> ./update-notifications.py
<MacSlow> ./update-notifications.py
<MacSlow> ups
<hyperair> okay
<MacSlow> ./append-hint-example.py
<MacSlow> that shoudl get you stated
<MacSlow> started
<MacSlow> hyperair, do you work on a patch for banshee?
<hyperair> MacSlow: i might, depending on how irritated this makes me
<MacSlow> hyperair, sweet... stick to it... go for it!
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> also depends on time constraints
<hyperair> if i can find time
 * MacSlow crosses fingers
<MacSlow> :)
<hyperair> maybe i'll pass it on to laney
<mdc_work> using notify-send i have to supply -t and -u otherwise the messages wont show up? is it supposed to be like that? (if so, the usage text for notify-send should be changed to state this)
<hyperair> it shows up for me
<hyperair> MacSlow: actually i've just come up with a patch already (the example's awesome)
<hyperair> testing..
<MacSlow> hyperair, that's what the examples are for... ready to copy&paste stuff
<hyperair> well i didn't exactly copy and paste =\
<hyperair> notify-sharp sure is an easy to use library
<MacSlow> hyperair, whatever works best for you... as long as it helps you to get it your stuff done
<hyperair> hahah
<MacSlow> :)
<hyperair> well thanks for the help anyways. i'll come running back if i have any more notify-osd issues =p
<mdc_work> hyperair, did you mean that the notify shows up for you?
<hyperair> mdc_work: yes. notify-send bla shows a notification containing 'bla'
<mdc_work> hyperair, hmm.. strange.. well, i'll check after next reboot, thanks anyway :)
<hyperair> MacSlow: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=597099 <-- patch attached
<ubot4`> Gnome bug 597099 in User Interface "Banshee's notifications stack up when using notify-osd" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<SiDi> hyperair: its a patch for banshee
<hyperair> SiDi: i know it is.
<SiDi> i dont know whats the procedure for bugfix patches / releases after beta, but i suppose if banshee is main then the desktop team would be the guys to review the patch ?
<hyperair> i'm not asking him to review it.
<hyperair> i'm just showing it to him in case he was interested.
<SiDi> the patch has been attached in launchpad too ;)
<MacSlow> hyperair, so this doesn't get overlooked, file a bug on lp against banshee linking to your bug/patch on gnome-bugzilla
<hyperair> SiDi: oh right, you weren't around when i was talking to MacSlow earlier
<MacSlow> hyperair, that way it'll not get lost
<SiDi> hyperair: i wasnt
<SiDi> did i miss something ?
<hyperair> MacSlow: it won't. i maintain banshee's package.
<hyperair> +s
<MacSlow> SiDi, hyperair worked on banshee using notifications in a more "notify-osd-ish" way
<MacSlow> hyperair, oh... I didn't know that... was about to ask who maintains banshee deb in debian/ubuntu land :)
<SiDi> lp 334809
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 334809 in banshee "design problem? infinite wait for long queue" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334809
<hyperair> ?
 * hyperair looks
<MacSlow> SiDi, hm... sounds related
<SiDi> what about putting the patch there ?
<MacSlow> hyperair, SiDi: makes sense to me
<SiDi> that was the bug report i thought you were speaking about, hyperair :)
<hyperair> SiDi: oh hey there's a patch.
 * hyperair feels like he wasted his time
<MacSlow> hyperair, yeah... just saw it too this very moment
<hyperair> well see, this is what happens when you attach patches all over the place and not in the upstream bug tracker
<SiDi> hyperair: :)
<MacSlow> hyperair, it's Alex Murray "fault" not linking it to banshee upstream 
<SiDi> at least some ubuntu users to write patches... better than nothing. hyperair, arent you subscribed to banshee bugs in lp ?
<SiDi> this way you can catch what goes on and put the bugs upstream. usually users wont do it for us ^^
<hyperair> SiDi: i'm subscribed to the ubuntu/+source/banshee bugs.
<hyperair> i'm planning to spend sometime to dig through all the bugs to see what's still valid and what's not sometime
<SiDi> when i did for exaile.... it took me several days :D
<SiDi> there were almost 1K bugs, with some 300 or 400 feature requests and a good 200 invalid or outdated bugs
<hyperair> well that sucks.
<hyperair> by the way, i can't change the importance of any of the bugs.
<hyperair> how do i go about that?
<MacSlow> they should teach "good bug-report writing" at elementary school :)
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+subscribe hyperair 
<SiDi> hyperair: you're not the bug supervisor
<MacSlow> ups
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~slomo its that guy apparently
<hyperair> meh.
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> slomo eh.
<SiDi> might wanna create a Banshee bug triage team
 * hyperair co-maintains banshee packages with slomo
#ayatana 2009-10-03
<SiDi> mac_v: why would papercuts not be applicable for UNR / Xubuntu ? :)
<SiDi> (especially for UNR actually... its kind of official, isnt it ?)
<mac_v> SiDi: thats what i was told... only Ubunutu and Kubuntu... sadly not other derivatives
<mac_v> even if they are official
<mac_v> SiDi: and only the desktop editions of both > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<ScottK> I think it would be really smart if for the Lucid development cycle Paper Cuts would get defined as for Ubuntu the project, not Ubuntu the desktop.
<SiDi> DanRabbit: hi there
<DanRabbit> SiDi: hi :D
<DanRabbit1> jonian: I'm going insane
<DanRabbit1> I need your help
#ayatana 2009-10-04
<lamalex> Is anyone from the design team around?
<kwwii> hi lamalex 
<lamalex> Hey kwwii, I was wondering if someone from the design team could look at some UI for me and maybe give me some pointers for improvement
<lamalex> I'm designing the contact selector for the telepathization of GNOME games for GNOME 3.0
<lamalex> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/2994/screenshot010z.png
<lamalex> what I'm thinking I'm also going to do is do emblems, like Nautilus does of the contact's presense info on there
<lamalex> kwwii: sound/look good?
<mac_v> lamalex: hi... how are the contacts appearing there? i mean , is it auto imported from the telepathy's contact list or is list only from users already you'v played with?
<lamalex> mac_v: it's from telepathy it's contacts that telepathy are identifying as contacts you can play with, and as people sign on/sign off contacts come and go
<lamalex> we dont keep any kind of static list if that's what you're asking
<mac_v> lamalex: oh... ok.. yeah ,i thought there was a static list... but could the logged in users be sorted as users who you have played with previously and just online contacts. Since its in a game , it would be nice if there were 2 columns of those.
<lamalex> mac_v: like two sections? one with people you've played with, and one with everyone?
<mac_v> lamalex: yeah  , more like two columns , the left column people you'v played with... right>  online contacts and instead of names below the user's pictures ... names beside the user's foto , so that would allow to add more info about the user... 
<mac_v> more info as in ... soemthing like , lost/won with user N times
<mac_v> or something , about the status of user
<lamalex> mac_v: that's getting to be way too much info
<lamalex> how about something like this http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6126/selectormockupcategorie.png
<lamalex> mac_v: the reason I'm asking is because we're designing a contact selector widget for all of the gnome games to use. So maybe in the API for it I could allow tooltips to be set on the contacts that could show some stats
<lamalex> but i dont think it should be in the general area
<mac_v> lamalex: yeah , something like that... but the 4 columns seems a bit over-crowded , the tooltips is a nice idea instead of adding info in the general area... its better to have the view simpler  and more spaced out that was the reason i suggested names beside the picture,  , arrange the friends you'v played in order of frequency of games played [the number of games should not be displayed though]
<lamalex> mac_v: status -> alphabetical is definitely the way to organize friends
<lamalex> possible not even by status and just alphabetically
<mac_v> also , the contacts shouldnt repeat in the "everyone" 
<lamalex> then it's not everyone, they absolutely should repeat
<lamalex> appearing in two places isn't necessarily a bad thing. The person appears in two groups, and should be represented in two groups
<mac_v> lamalex: oh , i meant the frequency arrange order for the "players you'v already played with"... person appearing in the two groups is not bad... but rather not needed... since the second list will also be bigger. we can minimize the second "everyone" list  imagine you'v played with 20 friends of the 30 , so there is unnecessary 20 in both , and the second list would be long  , this we can minimize by not repeating
<lamalex> well I think that's a failing of the "friends you've played with" group existing at all. I'm not really convinced it's very valuable
<lamalex> if you remove people from the other group, now you kind of have to remember if you've played with the person or not to be able to find them
<lamalex> which you may remember, may not. depends how long it's been
<mac_v> the "everyone" needs to be rather > "Other online friends"
<lamalex> I just addressed that
<lamalex> 12:53 < lamalex> if you remove people from the other group, now you kind of have to remember if  you've played with the person or not to be able to find them
<mac_v> oh , irc delay
<mac_v> ;)
<lamalex> ah, ok :)
<lamalex> I think that one group of everyone is probably best, and maybe show a row of the people you play most with
<lamalex> so that if you play with someone all the time they're at the top very easy to find
<mac_v> lamalex: yeah... , but when the list of the friends played with grows and if you play with all 30 friends ;) ? , then the everyone is repeated in both places... so either the list is a single one or two groups with no repetition is better
<lamalex> mac_v: that's what I just addressed- don't show everyone you've played with
<lamalex> show one row, and show the friends you've played most with
<mac_v> oh... i misread!
<lamalex> that keeps it from getting unwieldy, but also gives you access to your friends you play most with quickly
<mac_v> lamalex: when you mentioned row , i thought 2 groups and first row for ... never mind ;)  yeah that is better :)
<mac_v> what you mentioned last 
<lamalex> I agree
<mac_v> lamalex: is the window size resizable or fixed?... you might wanna consider having 3 columns , four seems a bit crowded
<mac_v> with more space 
<lamalex> mac_v: it's resizable and yah i agree it needs more spacing
#ayatana 2010-10-04
<Cimi> ivanka: welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-)
<ivanka> hi Cimi. Thank you :-)
<Cimi> ivanka: feeling better?
<ivanka> Cimi: getting there, thank you
<Cimi> ivanka: happy to hear, and please delete the 4 thousands emails :)
<ivanka> Cimi: good idea!
<ronoc> Cimi, sorry never got back to you last week, just in case you are interested this is how I fixed the background thing
<ronoc> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/ambiance-fix/+merge/37149/+preview-diff/+files/preview.diff
<ronoc> basically removed the gtkdrawable baseclass and drew directly on the gtkmenuitem
<ronoc> I was following a tutorial too rigidly
<Cimi> ronoc: thank you
<zyga> Hi, I found a strange bug in unity
<zyga> the top "panel" (I know it's not a panel) dissapears in resolution 2048x1152
<zyga> the background shines through
<zyga> the launcher is visible but also clipped where the panel would be
<zyga> if I lower the resolution everything returns to normal
<zyga> if I switch back to 2048x1152 and click on the top-left button (I don't know how we call it) the dash is launched and panel is rendered (the translucent one) correctly
<zyga> I can make a screenshot if anyone is interested
#ayatana 2010-10-05
<NateW> is anyone able to reproduce bug #648238 regarding the volume indicator?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 648238 in The Sound Menu "always show unmuted at startup (affected: 5, heat: 26)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648238
<cmulk> hello everyone. I'm on the cardapio menu team and I'm trying to work on a bug posted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/651803. When the cardapio menu is activated, the indicator-appmenu sees it as an application and tries to display a menu, showing only File. Is there a way to make the appmenu completely ignore cardapio?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 651803 in Cardapio "Cardapio conflicts with indicator-applet-appmenu (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<JanCBorchardt_> bratsche, we got another problem with appmenu: When the cardapio menu is activated, the indicator-appmenu sees it as an application and tries to display a menu, showing only File. Is there a way to make the appmenu completely ignore cardapio?
<JanCBorchardt_> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/651803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 651803 in Cardapio "Cardapio conflicts with indicator-applet-appmenu (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> tedg, ping
<tedg> kenvandine, Howdy
<kenvandine> hey, i have a dbus service question
<kenvandine> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/IntroductionToDBus
<kenvandine> says you can list multiple names for a service
<kenvandine> with a Names=something;somethingelse
<kenvandine> but doesn't seem to work... just bad docs?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, I've never done that....
<tedg> kenvandine, I wouldn't see any reason it wouldn't work though.
<tedg> kenvandine, Unless it just wasn't read as a list.
<kenvandine> it doesn't :)
<tedg> kenvandine, But, why not just make multiple service files?
<tedg> kenvandine, Seems like it'd be the same effect.
<kenvandine> that works
<kenvandine> however... it actually caused a problem in karmic, but seems fine now
<kenvandine> but ideally i would want gwibber.service, which listed all the interface that service answers too
<kenvandine> however, i wonder if it is a good idea to split those processes, one per interface name...
<kenvandine> not sure if there is a good reason to do that or now :)
<kenvandine> s/now/not
<kenvandine> i think the current rationale is com.Gwibber.Service really needs all the other interfaces to be running in order to function, so just creating them all in the dispatcher was easy
<kenvandine> tedg, by looking at the indicator services, i assume your in favor of that model of a bunch of independent services ?  got opinions on gwibber splitting out more like indicator-* and telepathy?
<kenvandine> like facebook spawns a process, twitter, etc?
<tedg> kenvandine, The nice part about how telepathy does that it is that they're easy to upgrade.
<tedg> kenvandine, And the interfaces are quite clear.
<tedg> kenvandine, So, as you have it, you need to basically ahve all the providers in your tree.  But, that way people can build their own more easily.
<tedg> kenvandine, And, for instance, if they wanted to fork the identi.ca one for their own private server that was preconfigured, they could do that easily in a package.
<kenvandine> yeah, i think ryan was pretty opposed to splitting them out last time i mentioned it
<tedg> The other problem you have is that with Python, individual processes are pretty expensive.
<kenvandine> the tough part is versioning the api
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> unless we wrapped them in libgwibber :)
<tedg> Yes, you should avoid versioning the API :)
<tedg> Honestly, you should talk with the Collabra guys some, they probably have some good advice.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i'll do that at uds, hope they are coming
<kenvandine> jcastro_, do you know if they are coming?
<kenvandine> tedg, also it would open it up so they could be written in other languages
<kenvandine> anyway... thx
<jcastro> kenvandine: I've not heard back from them
<jcastro> kenvandine: nor the yorba guys either
<kenvandine> jcastro: bummer
<kenvandine> hope they  make it
#ayatana 2010-10-06
<rrrachel> what i can't figure out... is how to get the titlebar stuff (ie: close/minimize/maximize if window maximized; a word of the window title if not maximized - the bit between the go-home button and the application menu in full netbook interface) to work in an otherwise *desktop* environment
<rrrachel> it doesn't seem to come from any applet or indicator that i can find; is it actually a part of mutter or unity?
<rrrachel> (the specific package unity, with the launcher-on-left etc.)
<rrrachel> (yes, my other computer is a mac; and with application menu getting good enough to use most of the time, and awn at the bottom, the desktop's almost getting civilised... :-D
<rrrachel> i tried instead to just run the netbook/unity interface but with maximus set to not automatically maximize everything (although it still did some things); but had various problems with that, not least i actualy didn't want the launcher bar on the left
<rrrachel> and there was no way to remove it
<Cimi> rrrachel: sorry, which kind of desktop you would kike to have?
<Cimi> *like
<rrrachel> asking seriously or a bit pissed because i'm trying to use *part* of unity rather than all of it? :-) I want (already have) close to a standard gnome desktop with desktop effects (ie: compiz), awn, but i want application menu in the top-left, which i can already have, and the titlebar stuff described above (sorry don't know if it has a proper name) in that setting, rather than having to get the whole of unity/netbook
<rrrachel> environment just for that
<rrrachel> as i said, my other computer is (computers are) a mac and while i'm not trying to make it look so much like a mac as to fool anyone, it would be nice to have my muscle-memory habits catered for :-)
<rrrachel> as i said: the bit on the maverick netbook screen between the go-home button and the appmenu - just that bit - on my full desktop panel please :-) but it doesn't seem to actually come from an applet or indicator as far as i can tell
<Cimi> it may be part of unity and not detachable
<rrrachel> that's what i was trying to confirm (or hoping vagualy to de-confirm :-)
<rrrachel> vaguely even
<rrrachel> i'm not sure it is though, as when i tried to just run unity itself in the gnome desktop iirc i got the left hand launcher bar thing, but not that thing in the titlebar
<vish> rrrachel¦ its appmenu, and you can use it in regular desktop
<rrrachel> vish, appmenu as far as i could see just provides the actual application/active-window menu in an applet in the panel, which is fine (better when it's finished, but on its way there) but not the other thing
<rrrachel> the close/minimize/maximize when window maximized, and app name when not
<vish> rrrachel¦ ah, thats unity.. ;)
<rrrachel> unless there's some sooper sekrit way of enabling it :-)
<rrrachel> and unity (which i've just started now to check) in standard desktop just gives the left-hand launcher, which i *dont* want (prefer awn in this setting)
<rrrachel> not the titlebar stuff. (does it actually have a name btw? the gui element i'm talking about?)
<rrrachel> oh wait! got it! if unity *and* appmenu enabled; but they keep crashing out with "The panel encountered a problem" errors
<rrrachel> ie: if i have unity running *and* appmenu, the other top-left panel stuff appears - but seems unstable and crashes almost immediately
<rrrachel> so closest yet, but still stuck with the launcher down the side i don't want...
<rrrachel> appmenu itself seems stable if unity isn't running
<rrrachel> unity doesn't like compiz?
<vish> rrrachel¦ unity runs on mutter.
<vish> err, unity is mutter
<rrrachel> i thought mutter was a window manager; unity a thing that runs in it - and it would appear only in it... hmm
<rrrachel> actually there may be two panels going on here... that would be confusing
<rrrachel> unity seems to be providing its own top panel, and oddly the appmenu in there isn't working as well as the one i added to the gnome panel
<rrrachel> (damn, have to do some salaried work for a bit; better make my desktop sane again... :-}
<rrrachel> upshot seems to be the little applet  i want is inseparable from the whole strip down the side and a window manager i don't want
<rrrachel> i guess it's frustrating because it's *nearly* there, it's just this one little thing
<rrrachel> it's never been so nearly there before :-)
<rrrachel> need to log out...
<rrrachel> gnome-globalmenu does it, after logout/login :-)
<rrrachel> i think last time i looked at that it needed you to patch gtk and didn't work anyway...
<jcastro> klattimer: how you looking over there, all set?
<klattimer> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> everything set for UDS? (Don't forget to register in launchpad: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n )
<klattimer> done
<jcastro> do you know how blueprints work and all that?
<klattimer> still working out flight stuff, been very busy today trying to fix a cpu hogging bug
<klattimer> jcastro: have a good document handy?
<jcastro> ok, find me like, mid next week and I'll show you how to do it
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> cool
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<jcastro> basically watch these
<jcastro> and subscribe to the ones you care about.
<jcastro> and then it will spam you and you'll be good
<jcastro> likely ted, dbarth and others will also subscribe you to ones they think you should monitor
<klattimer> ok, looks pretty straight forward
<jcastro> and from those we generate the session schedule
<klattimer> right
<klattimer> well, I've got some stuff to discuss with dbarth later this week, and we'll be able to generate a blueprint from what i have
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> I made a bunch of videos on how to schedule sessions, they're on ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv
<jcastro> just go in there and search for "UDS" and you'll be good
<klattimer> awesome
<klattimer> jcastro: Error 503 Service Unavailable
<klattimer> oh, and it's back
<klattimer> temporary gremlin error
#ayatana 2010-10-07
<stupendousman> ahoy there .. some food for thought . not exactly implementable directly of course, but should help you think in different ways http://www.ted.com/talks/fabian_hemmert_the_shape_shifting_future_of_the_mobile_phone.html
<thorwil> mpt, JanC, godbyk
<JanCBorchardt> godbyk, I'm late and I blame it on Thunderbird :)
<thorwil> JanCBorchardt: hi! didn't happen
 * thorwil -> coffee
<JanCBorchardt> thorwil: ok, thanks
#ayatana 2010-10-08
<George_e> Is there a way to display some text beside an AppIndicator icon?
<George_e> I searched what I thought were the docs, but I didn't see anything.
<RAOF> George_e: I'm not sure myself, but the keyboard layout switching indicator displays some text next to its icon.
<RAOF> So I guess the answer is “yes’ :)
<George_e> Is it possible within Python, though?
<RAOF> Again, I'd guess the answer to be “yes”
<RAOF> But I don't know.
<RAOF> I presume the python bindings are sufficiently complete to make it work.
<George_e> Where can I get the source to the keyboard layout switching indicator?
<George_e> I might look that over and try to figure it out.
<RAOF> Oh, it's probably part of the gnome-settings-daemon package.
<George_e> Okay.
<George_e> I downloaded the source for that package from the Maverick repos. but I'm having trouble with the layout of the .tar.gz
<George_e> Where exactly is the code for the applet?
<George_e> The README is empty :
<RAOF> It's probably not going to be an applet; it'll be a part of the keyboard layout plugin, I'd guess.
<cmulk> hello everyone. I'm on the cardapio menu team and I'm trying to work on a bug posted here https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/651803. When the cardapio menu is activated, the indicator-appmenu sees it as an application and tries to display a menu, showing only File. Is there a way to make the appmenu completely ignore cardapio?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 651803 in Cardapio "Cardapio conflicts with indicator-applet-appmenu (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged]
<cmulk> i tried exporting UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 as suggested on the bug report page, but unfortunately this causes an error that makes cardapio fail to load as an applet
<George_e> I can't seem to get any images to show up next to menu items.
<George_e> The exact same code works in an ordinary PyGTK app.
<Cimi> does someone have an idea how I may check if a gchar is a int?
<Cimi> davidbarth: please ping some glib gurus ^^
<Cimi> ted is away
<davidbarth> Cimi: try strol for example, if the result is 0 you know it's not a number
<Cimi> ok cool
<George_e> I'm having a bit of trouble getting images / icons to appear next to menu items in an AppIndicator.
<jcastro> tedg: ^
<George_e> tedg: I'm having a bit of trouble getting images / icons to appear next to menu items in an AppIndicator.
<George_e> tedg: Here is a small sample you can use to reproduce: http://pastebin.com/mtwmG0jn
<sense> George_e: You mean that you can't get menu items to have icons? That's a system wide settings for all menus.
<George_e> sense: I know - I changed that.
<George_e> sense: I can get stock icons to show up, but not images.
<sense> George_e: Ah, I see.
<sense> In that case Ted will probably of better help to you. :)
<George_e> Ya, that's what Jorge told me.
<sense> yep
#ayatana 2010-10-09
<YokoZar> Is the new font supposed to be a substitute for verdana?
<YokoZar> (by this I mean a fallback font in firefox)
#ayatana 2010-10-10
<bilalakhtar> This may not be the correct place to discuss this, but
<bilalakhtar> The recent ubuntu.com update with Maverick posts puts one sentence right on the home page, which is:
<bilalakhtar> Try Ubuntu today
<bilalakhtar> which makes it seem that Ubuntu is actually shareware or stuff!
<sense> bilalakhtar: Have you asked in #ubuntu-website?
<bilalakhtar> sense: okay, doing that
<Paddy_NI>  Hey I am curious to know if any of the maverick goodies such as multi-touch support, indicator-appmenu and unity are being backported to lucid or if there is an updated ppa?
<Paddy_NI> Not so much multitouch here I guess
<sense> Paddy_NI: New functionality doesn't get backported to previous releases.
<sense> Especially not such fundamental additions as Unity, multi-touch and the AppMenu.
<Paddy_NI> Oh I thought canonical had taken a slightly different stance on that
<Paddy_NI> I must be wrong
<Paddy_NI> how about an updated ppa?
<sense> Paddy_NI: Maybe there are some PPAs containing experimental packages for previous releases, but there will never be official support.
<Paddy_NI> not looking for official support
<Paddy_NI> :)
<sense> Paddy_NI: you could have been confused by the policy for Firefox, if I'm correct that does get major updates.
<Paddy_NI> to a degree yes
<mgunes> is there no way to pin notes with the Tomboy indicator?
<sense> mgunes: It isn't possible with what Application Indicators can do.
<jcastro> mgunes: known limitation I'm afraid, we're still trying to figure out how to make it suck less
<mgunes> I couldn't find a spec for the indicator; what logic is used for grouping the notes in the menu?
<sense> mgunes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators
<mgunes> sense, I'm aware of that; I was asking about the Tomboy implementation specifically.
<sense> ah, there is probably no spec of that, but there ought to be a bug report somwhere
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/849115946/quicklists is the best I can do
<sense> mgunes: bug #497058
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 497058 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Support application indicator (affected: 2, heat: 16)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497058
<mgunes> it seems to be dividing notes into three groups; I'm trying to figure out the logic according to which it does that.
<Omega> Congratz on the release guys.
<jcastro> right, the problem is that the app indicator doesn't have support for the pins and other cool UI an app like tomboy wants
<sense> mgunes: The branch with the patch should be attached to that bug report.
<jcastro> unless it's in the netbook edition
<sense> Does that have a different patch?
<mgunes> jcastro, I recall a post of yours saying pins were possible; you were probably talking about the netbook edition.
<jcastro> so that's why have a sort-of-half-finished implementation of tomboy notes
<jcastro> we can probably do pins in the netbook dock thing
<jcastro> I need to talk about it with ted some more
<mgunes> sense, thanks; I'll probably have to study the code
<jcastro> but yeah, it's not ideal if you use pins
<jcastro> also, hi! haven't talked to you for a long time
<mgunes> hi indeed ;)
<mgunes> I did use pins; it actually is a deal breaker.
<mgunes> It might be a good temporary kludge to implement pinning in the search dialog context menu.
<jcastro> we purposely didn't ship the patch in 10.04 because of that
<jcastro> maybe someone got overexcited and enabled it
 * jcastro blames tedg
<mgunes> I know
<jcastro> mgunes: I'll bring it up at UDS
<mgunes> jcastro: I'd appreciate that.
<Pendulum> does anyone know if Unity was tested in how it works with Orca (screen reader) at all?
#ayatana 2011-10-03
<smspillaz> morning all
<nhaines> smspillaz: morning!
<smspillaz> :)
<didrocks> good morning
<nhaines> didrocks: good monring!
<hicham> morning didrocks
<didrocks> hey nhaines, hicham
<oSoMoN> good morning
<mardy> Kaleo: hi, in order to implement the dash maximize/restore buttons (bug 860400),
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 860400 in unity-2d "[dash] no way to unmaximize" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860400
<mardy> Kaleo: would you prefer if the panel applet directly modified the dash window's geometry,
<mardy> Kaleo: or extend the dashclient API?
<Kaleo> mardy: definitely use/extend the dbus API
<Kaleo> mardy: unless the code path is identical as for regular windows
<Kaleo> if that makes sense
<mardy> Kaleo: the code path won't change much in the two methods; it's mostly a matter of how to implement the maximize/unmaximize methods in the WindowHelper class
<Kaleo> mardy: I see, then maybe that's the simpler, cleaner way to go
<mardy> Kaleo: I didn't know about the dashclient class, so I started working directly changing the dash geometry; as I'm close to finish that, I'll go on, and then maybe I can try the other approach as well
<om26er> gord, Hi! there is a bug when scrolling
<om26er> bug 863555
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863555 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash opens the wrong application after scrolling in the application list" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863555
<om26er> its a regression it would launch wrong application on click
<gord> om26er, ah neat, thanks
<om26er> gord, yw :)
<AlanBell> is it me, or does alt+f not put focus on the file menu with global menu still? (other accellerator keys equally ineffective)
<AlanBell> it should do roughly what f10 does and let me navigate the menu with the keyboard
<njpatel> AlanBell, only on gtk3 apps, we're working on a fix
<njpatel> gtk2 should work fine
<AlanBell> ok, gedit was the example I was using
<njpatel> right
<AlanBell> is it targetted to make it to the CD?
<AlanBell> kind of critical from an a11y perspective because "just click it with a mouse" isn't a good workaround for blind users using orca
<AlanBell> if it is an SRU I can put it in the a11y release notes, I can't find the bug, do you have a number for it?
<njpatel> AlanBell, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-gtk/+bug/849732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 849732 in unity-2d "Alt + <application menubar shorcut> doesn't work as well as Ctrl + W/Q" [Critical,Triaged]
<njpatel> AlanBell, if there was a bug priority higher than critical, that bug would be using it :)
<AlanBell> :) thanks
<mardy> Kaleo: about your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/desktop-title/+merge/77694 , I'm not sure I understand it
<mardy> Kaleo: do you mean that you don't see the issue I'm talking about, or that you think that the code should not be merged because of it?
<Kaleo> mardy: I think the code should not be merged because of it
<Kaleo> mardy: the code matches too many cases; not only the desktop
<mardy> Kaleo: mmm... I didn't find anything else than the Dash breaking it. But yes, there could be more
<mardy> Kaleo: switching subject: I checked how Unity (3d) does the maximize/unmaximize of the Dash: via DConf
<mardy> Kaleo: I think we should do the same, so that this will bring the added benefit that the dash size will be remembered between different invocations
<mardy> Kaleo: I'm just not sure whether we should use the same key, or a unity-2d specific one
<htorque> gord: hi! https://code.launchpad.net/~gordallott/unity/fix-focus-issues-on-click/+merge/77907 also fixes bug 837560
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 837560 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash: clicking any item will also highlight the first one" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837560
<gord> htorque, too late, fixed that 15 minutes ago ;)
<gord> htorque, same bug as https://launchpad.net/bugs/863555
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 863555 in unity "Dash opens the wrong application after scrolling in the application list" [Critical,Fix committed]
<htorque> that is _your_ branch :P just wanted to let you know it also fixes the other bug. :-)
<gord> htorque, oh right yeah sorry, xchat makes the text that highlights me all red and hard to read so i tend not to read it all ;)
<gord> thanks, updated that bug :)
<mardy> didrocks: hi! I want to report a bug against dconf-qt, but https://launchpad.net/dconf-qt doesn't have a bug tracker
<mardy> didrocks: should I use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dconf-qt instead?
<didrocks> mardy: yeah, there is no real upstream project, report against the package, indeed and ping desrt on freenode or gimp.net
<mardy> didrocks: will do, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<Kaleo> mardy: I don't see a downside of using the same dconf key
<mardy> Kaleo: there is a small one, in case they decide to change it from int to string, or change the semantics. But I guess that if that happens, we can fix it quickly
<Kaleo> mardy: yes
<Kaleo> mardy: and we have the same issue with all the other keys we share
<Teester> Hi. I've been working on a lens using Python for Unity in Oneiric. Up until about a week ago, it was working fine, but recently it has stopped working. Anyone know if anything in the API has been changed that I've missed?
<Teester> The same problem seems to be afflicting the sample lens at https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> Kaleo: ping
<davidcalle> Teester, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/855402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855402 in unity "Python lenses segfault with pygobject3" [Critical,In progress]
<davidcalle> Teester, I hope it will be fixed soon. What kind of lens are you working on? I remember you had a music lens for Natty.
<Teester> davidcalle: I have a Web History lens ( https://launchpad.net/unity-web-history-lens ). You need a zeitgeist extension for your web browser for it to find anything.
<Teester> Also, I've updated versions of the Ask Ubuntu lens and the Reddit lens.
<davidcalle> Teester, awesome, I won't have to update them myself :D
<davidcalle> About the web history lens, I hope the functionnality will be part of unity itself in a few releases. This is a great idea.
<davidcalle> Teester, by any chance, will you be at UDS?
<Teester> davidcalle: No. Unfortunately not.
<davidcalle> Teester, ok. I'd like to gather other lens devs to talk about documentation, guidelines, lenses templates, to make it even easier for others to begin making lenses.
<kenvandine> davidcalle, that is an awesome idea!
<davidcalle> kenvandine, hi kenvandine!
<davidcalle> Teester, what do you think?
<Teester> davidcalle: That sounds like a good idea.
<davidcalle> Teester, Great. I will post about it on ayatana-dev ml.
<Saviq> Kaleo: have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/854607/comments/2 ? do you have any idea where the alt+f5 comes from?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 854607 in unity-2d "[window management] alt+f10 doesn't unmaximize windows" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> Saviq: no idea, quite surprising
<Saviq> yeah, /me too
<Saviq> wonder who we should push that to
<Kaleo> Saviq: ask seb128 maybe he has an idea?
<magcius> It seems libbamf uses _NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE -- has an email ever been sent out to xdg-list about this?
#ayatana 2011-10-04
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> morning folks
<jibel> could you confirm if bug 865101 and bug 863303 are duplicates ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 865101 in nux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865101
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863303 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: free(): corrupted unsorted chunks: 0x0000000004a1d390 ***" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863303
<gord> htorque, hey, you about?
<htorque> gord: now i am
<gord> htorque, awesome :) do you have any idea what wallpaper you were using when you triggered this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/820310
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 820310 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<htorque> gord: ha! no, sorry. i constantly switch between ubuntu default, a beautiful beach, and a solid background.
<gord> htorque, yeah was a while back ;) do you think there was any chance it was a solid background?
<htorque> gord: also, i'm not sure when i got this the last time because i've been on autologin for a while.
<gord> yeah i just want to check to see if it could still happen, pretty sure its fixed
<htorque> gord: it's definitely possible. and the solid background has caused troubles in the past. i can try to reproduce it.
<gord> htorque, cool, i'll try with a solid background then :)
<htorque> gord: tried hard, but no crash.
<gord> htorque, yeah me too, i marked the bug as fix committed, if it happens again feel free to re-open :)
<htorque> sure, will do.
<gord> great, thanks!
<om26er> MacSlow, about bug 865913 i believe its the same as bug 832150 which i can reproduce as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 865913 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher Edge Activation Does not Work with AutoMaxized Apps" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865913
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
 * MacSlow looks
<didrocks> om26er: I'm not sure both are the same exactly, hence the fact I didn't dup them, but feel free :)
<om26er> didrocks, right, as i look at the bug more closely seems like it :/
<MacSlow> om26er, there is a difference between fullscreen and maximized... and I also don't get the problem as described in LP: #832150 (e.g. using gedit or gnome-terminal)
<om26er> i see no mention of fullscreen in any of the report both are for maximize
 * om26er still thinks those two to have the same root cause with different ways to trigger ;)
 * nhaines is happy that Ubuntu Mono is now the default monospace font in Ubuntu 11.10, UI freeze be damned.
<kenvandine> nhaines, agreed!
<nhaines> kenvandine: not sure what it says about me that Ubuntu Mono was one of my most anticipated features.  :)
<kenvandine> haha
<jono> kenvandine, yo
<jono> any idea why my notification bubbles are not popping up for Twitter replies in Gwibber?
<kenvandine> jono, no... do you have them turned off?
<kenvandine> jono, are they showing in the UI?
<jono> kenvandine, nope, everything is turned on
<jono> in the prefs
<jono> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/865872
<kenvandine> and you see the replies in the UI right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 865872 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Notification bubbles for mentions appear either very late or not at all" [Undecided,New]
<jono> kenvandine, yep
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> i'll turn off notifications for everything and see if it happens to me
<T-ors> Hello. Not sure if this is the right place to ask. I am attempting to do something with an Unity launcher quicklist, but I can't find how.
<T-ors> The wiki lists horizontal separators as a feature, but I haven't seen any example of it being used or any reference about how to place one in a quicklist. Is it not implemented at the moment, perhaps?
#ayatana 2011-10-05
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Andy80> Kaleo: ping
<jcastro> didrocks: nice work on the printing searching thing. <3
<didrocks> jcastro: well, mhr3 did all the work :-) but yeah, you got it!
<didrocks> so it was a real bug ;)
<jcastro> spamaps found it first, I just encouraged him to file it
<jcastro> mhr3: I owe you a beer!
<didrocks> waow, 5 caracters a beer
<mhr3> finally i'll have unlimited source of beer
<didrocks> it's quite a high price ;)
<mhr3> thanks jcastro :)
<didrocks> characters*
<Andy80> nerochiaro: ping
<nerochiaro> Andy80: ciao
<Andy80> nerochiaro: ciao :)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: what's up ?
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I've a proposal for Unity-2d project. Right now the IDE you (U2D team) suggest to use is QtCreator. I like it of course, but it's not very "compatible" with it. I explain better..... a .pro file does not exist, it's not possible to build/execute anything from the IDE, it's not possible to debug step-by-step, all the includes are not recognized (since they're not inside a QtCreator project) and so you get a
<Andy80> lot of syntax error and it's difficoult to identify real errors.... (continue....)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: why don't we re-organize the project and create a .pro (a real QtCreator project) so we can take advantage of all these features?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: because we are building with cmake, and .pro files only work with qmake
<nerochiaro> Andy80: in general qtcreator is compatible with cmake, there are a few things that don't work great but it's pretty much ok
<Andy80> nerochiaro: uhm... and why not qmake? what is the thing the cmake can do that qmake can't? It would be possible to use both?
<nerochiaro> Andy80: especially if you run the qtcreator nightly snapshots, they are better than the trunk version
<nerochiaro> Andy80: no, it's possible to use only one or the other. cmake had some features that we needed that qmake didn't have, but i don't recall which ones.
<nerochiaro> Andy80: you can open the CMakeLists.txt file in the root of the unity-2d project. It's equivalent to opening the .pro file. Not sure if you knew that already
<nerochiaro> well, more or less equivalent
<Andy80> nerochiaro: we could try two possible ways: ask Trolltech to implement in qmake the missing features or ask them to improve the compatibility of QtCreator with cmake too... how does it sound?
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I didn't know about it
<nerochiaro> Andy80: they are working on the second one. but please try opening the CMakeLists.txt and see if it becomes compatible enough for you
<Andy80> let me try....
<nerochiaro> Andy80: i find it sufficient for most things. the only real issue i have is that some files (like QML files) are not displayed in the file list, but they can still be opened manually, it's not a big eal
<nerochiaro> deal
<Andy80> (need some minutes, I have to start the VM ecc....)
<nerochiaro> Andy80: take it easy
<Andy80> soon I'll upgrade to Oneiric, no need to use a VM anymore ;)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: uhm... no, it doesn't work at all: I renamed it to .pro and tried to open... it asks me to specify the target (I choose Desktop of course) but at the end the .pro is the only file I see in the project... no .cpp nor .h ecc...
<nerochiaro> Andy80: wait. you don't have to rename it to .pro
<nerochiaro> Andy80: you just tell Qtcreator to open it
<Andy80> nerochiaro: if I just open it it opens as a .txt file....
<Andy80> wait wait...
<Andy80> probably I opened the wrong file...
<nerochiaro> Andy80: in the menu choose File -> Open file or project and then select the CMakeLists.txt file. It should open it as a project
<Andy80> nerochiaro: yes, I opened CMakeCache.txt before -.-
<Andy80> the code completion is working at least :) let's see if it compiles tooo
<om26er> smspillaz, Hey about bug 867959 I have updated the title and description, you can look now :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 867959 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher does not show on "Show desktop"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/867959
<smspillaz> oh fun, that
<Andy80> nerochiaro: [100%] Built target msgfmt
<Andy80> The process "/usr/bin/make" exited normally. :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I would say... quite enough!
<nerochiaro> Andy80: glad it works for you :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: thanks to you :)
<Andy80> nerochiaro: I'm going to note this on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2D is it ok for you?
<Trevinho> njpatel: did you ever re-experienced the closing menu issue?
<Trevinho> Because I guess that it was just due to the fact you were running a bad (old) version of the panel service, isn't it?
<Trevinho> I never got it... I experienced that only when I used a bad panel service.
<njpatel> Trevinho, nope, couldn't reproduce
<njpatel> Trevinho, I have a bug for you :P
<njpatel> one sec
<njpatel> Trevinho, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/868354
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 868354 in unity "duplicate indicators bar" [Low,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> Ok... Just let me know...
<njpatel> seb128 got it
<Trevinho> Mh, Ok I check that this evening
<njpatel> Trevinho, thanks, looks like a fun bug :-)
<Trevinho> njpatel: if you have also other bugs I can help in this last period just let me know...
<Trevinho> I don't worked on unity anymore due to the FF. But if there's something I can help with, I would be glad to put my efforts
<njpatel> Trevinho, okay, also, don't forget, we've branched for 5.0, so you can work on big things and we can merge into trunk
<njpatel> without effecting Oneiric
<davidcalle> kamstrup, you rock sir :)
<om26er> Hi smspillaz :-) any thoughts on bug 868447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 868447 in unity "Qt applications don't have the focus when unminimized" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868447
<ach1m> hi om26er, can you reproduce this bug? → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/865185
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 865185 in unity (Ubuntu) "snapped window doesn't stay on its workspace" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> Hi smspillaz :-) any thoughts on bug 868447
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 868447 in unity "Qt applications don't have the focus when unminimized" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868447
<kamstrup> davidcalle: you're welcome :-)
<om26er> and yeah I download pirated contents as well :-P
<apinheiro> njpatel, I have just included you on a merge proposal ;)
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/bug843280/+merge/78271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 78272 in tk8.4 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #78271 wish8.4 linked against libtk8.4.so instead of libtk8.4.so.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<apinheiro> well, not that bug
<apinheiro> don't believe ubot5
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/843280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 843280 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,In progress]
<apinheiro> that one
<apinheiro> njpatel, it is ok or should I assign other person?
<Trevinho> didrocks: did you give a look to that patch for bamfdaemon?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, looks good for P, not sure for a SRU though
<didrocks> Trevinho: let's get Oneiric out first, and then discuss about it, agreed?
<Trevinho> Ok, didrocks... No problem, however when you want to merge it, the fix is there. :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: heh, thanks for the ping :-)
<Trevinho> yw
<njpatel> apinheiro, thanks, I'll take a look ,but maybe lamalex will need to merge
<apinheiro> njpatel, so at this point we can't merge the branches by ourselves?
<njpatel> apinheiro, in that code
<njpatel> in the diff of the merge request
<njpatel> line 14
<njpatel> aren't you shadowing the other variable?
<apinheiro> njpatel, looking
<apinheiro> urgh
<apinheiro> you are right
<apinheiro> one mon, I will update the branch
<apinheiro> njpatel, updated (and tested)
<daker> bug 868584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 868584 in unity (Ubuntu) "Weird behavior on maximizing the window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868584
<yeganeh> Hi – a question about bugs/milestones.  I saw a bug (863252) that was a dup of another (841864) and marked it as such (841864 had a better desc).  But 863252 had a milestone, and I can't figure out how to add this milestone to 841864?  Can someone advise please?
<mhr3> yeganeh, fixed
<mhr3> yeganeh, but you'd need to ping someone to give you priviledges to do that
<yeganeh> mhr3: ok so it's a permissions issue (and not my inexperience with lp!) - thanks for fixing up this one
<nmarques> anyone can help me with a tiny problem I'm having building libappindicator ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, sure
<kenvandine> what's up?
<nmarques> http://susepaste.org/26738117
<nmarques> nvm, let me just one thing
<nmarques> the thing is that I'm trying to build libappindicator with gtk3
<nmarques> and there's a bit of hacking involved on app-indicator.c includes
<nmarques> but I think I know how to go around this
<nmarques> kenvandine, it's fixed, noobish stuff from my side :/
<nmarques> kenvandine, just one question, is this ok to apply this kind of hack
<nmarques> -#include <libdbusmenu-gtk/client.h>
<nmarques> -#include <libdbusmenu-gtk/parser.h>
<nmarques> +#include <libdbusmenu-gtk3/client.h>
<nmarques> +#include <libdbusmenu-gtk3/parser.h>
<kenvandine> nmarques, where?
<nmarques> app-indicator.c
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> shouldn't there be an ifdef in there?
<nmarques> I havent found it
<nmarques> I used --with-gtk=3 on configure
<kenvandine> yeah, that should be all you need
<nmarques> #ifdef HAVE_CONFIG_H
<nmarques> #include "config.h"
<nmarques> #endif
<nmarques> this is the only ifdef on that file
<kenvandine> oh... right
<kenvandine> because those headers are actually the same
<kenvandine> what is your failure?
<nmarques> indicator installs the headers on libdbusmenu-gtk3 and not on libdbusmenu-gtk (version 0.3.93)
<nmarques> so it fails those includes
<kenvandine> what indicator?
<nmarques> what I mean is when building libappindicator, app-indicator.c fails to include those headers
<nmarques> because my dbusmenu package installs them in libdbusmenu-gtk3 and not libdbusmenu-gtk
<kenvandine> do you have libdbusmenu-gtk devel package installed?
<nmarques> yeah
<nmarques> well, not the old one
<kenvandine> but it doesn't include the headers?
<nmarques> wait, I'll show ya
<kenvandine> ok, so in that case it is fine to just patch it the way you did
<nmarques> http://susepaste.org/4721990
<nmarques> development package installs those files
<nmarques> the filesystem place where they are deployed is different
<nmarques> they go to /usr/include/libdbusmenu-0.4/libdbusmenu-gtk3
<kenvandine> right, so you don't have a package that provides /usr/include/libdbusmenu-0.4/libdbusmenu-gtk/client.h
<nmarques> and not /usr/include/libdbusmenu-0.4/libdbusmenu-gtk
<nmarques> nope
<kenvandine> so your patch is fine
<nmarques> all is cool .) the mono issue was really because I didnt used my brain, there's no issue with mono :)
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> nmarques, any plans to update those packages?
<kenvandine> that version of dbusmenu is very old now :)
<kenvandine> you should get 0.5.0
<kenvandine> lots of bugs fixed
<nmarques> yeah
<nmarques> first fixing the ones which are broken for the upcoming 12.1
<nmarques> I wonder if it's now that Unity will see some light :/
<kenvandine> nmarques, what version of unity do you havenow?
<nmarques> 4.16.0
<nmarques> but I've never tried to run it :P
<nmarques> just got it to build to provide dependencies
<nmarques> before all packages build successfully, not going to look inot that
<kenvandine> ok, we are at 4.22 now
<nmarques> and compiz always gives me the chills
<nmarques> the nice part about it
<nmarques> is that it was dropped from openSUSE :P
<kenvandine> yeah, you really should be pulling our compiz snapshot :)
<nmarques> so now I can run my own show and just care to duplicate your packages
<nmarques> that's what I will do, but like I said, that stuff always gives me the creeps
<nmarques> kenvandine, do you know if unity-asset-pool is still needed ?
<nmarques> and also if there's a mailing list (or RSS) where you announce Ayatana software releases
<kenvandine> not sure
<kenvandine> and no...
<kenvandine> oh... but you can look at the versions page
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/desktop/versions.html
<kenvandine> that is what we follow
<nmarques> nice, I can write a perl thingie to parse it and buzz me on changes :9
<nmarques> thx, that solves my issue
<thumper> morning
<nmarques> kenvandine, thx for the help, I'll around once I fix all this broken packages and package compiz to see if we can get Unity going :/
<nmarques> kenvandine, at least now I have full priviliges and don't require anymore reviews so it will go faster from my end
<kenvandine> nmarques, great!
<magcius> It seems BAMF uses _NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE -- has an email ever been sent out to xdg-list about this?
<magcius> It's not part of the EWMH spec
<Andy80> R.I.P. Steve :(
#ayatana 2011-10-06
<oSoMoN> good morning
<czajkowski> morning
<apinheiro> njpatel, so, can I merge the branch or do I need to wait for lamalex?
<czajkowski> anyone from the design team araound ?
<apinheiro> you said something about that yesterday
<czajkowski> aruiz: ello
<aruiz> czajkowski: hey hey
<czajkowski> aruiz: still here :)
<aruiz> czajkowski: huh?
<njpatel> apinheiro, plaese merge
<czajkowski> njpatel: ello ello!
<njpatel> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> njpatel: how goes that patch to block out #tags ;)
<njpatel> czajkowski, hah, not well, unfortunately, too busy right now :(
<njpatel> but, definitely happening before olympics ;)
<czajkowski> njpatel: oh god yes please before then, and also then in 2015 for the RWC in UK :)
<czajkowski> njpatel: I did mention you on my rugby world update post :)
<njpatel> czajkowski, hehe, nice :)
<smoser> anyone else see bug 863301 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863301 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "menus disappear on mouse-up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863301
<smoser> i saw it when i opened the bug, then it went a way on a couple subsequent logins, but i upgraded last night and i'm seeing it again.
<nmarques> hi, anyone knows if it is possible to build indicator-datetime without the panel stuff ? (I don't have available libgnome-control-center)
<hicham> that would be absurd
<hicham> the indicator should be tied to control-center, since it uses the applet from there
<nmarques> a simple 'no' would be enough
<nmarques> no need to be rude
<nmarques> let me guess, you're from Fedora? all explained
<hicham> sorry, i was just explaining
<lamalex> om26er, why did you mark this as a compiz bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/735061
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735061 in evolution (Ubuntu) "evolution setup and settings windows too large" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<htorque> hi all! do i need to restart the session to get the new unity-lens-applications working? if a unity restart should be enough, i got bad news for mhr3 ;-)
<mhr3> htorque, unity restart is *not* enough
<htorque> good
<mhr3> but if you kill the daemons the new version will be restarted
<mhr3> so no need to end session
<htorque> hm, "apps available for download" → Unity 2D, which is installed. maybe i should try a restart.
<htorque> mhr3: looked good for a while but now it's showing me Kate and Unity 2D again, which are both installed.
<mhr3> oh... kde apps, i forgot that those might cause trouble
<htorque> mhr3: it's also showing "System Settings" - should i change the bug status back to new (bug 858056)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858056 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Dash - "Apps Available for Download" recommends a program that is already installed" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858056
<mhr3> htorque, yea, pls add a comment that kde's still causing trouble
<htorque> mh3: i clicked on the "system settings" icon and turns out that's indeed the kde version of it - shouldn't that have its own icon (showed the same as the gnome one)?
<htorque> mterry: hi! sorry, i was afk (re: bug 835646)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 835646 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service memory leak when starting various applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835646
<czajkowski> anyone on the design team around
<czajkowski> I know ian farrell is away, who's next in line?
<mterry> htorque, hi!
<mterry> htorque, so was your comment with my latest branches I had pointed to, or with oneiric updates?
<mterry> htorque, (the one about memory use)
<mterry> htorque, oh, I see you commented again
<mterry> htorque, thanks for testing them out!  The updates just went into oneiric
<htorque> cool! :-)
<htorque> thanks for the memleak hunting! :-)
<htorque> mhr3: so gnome's and kde's system settings are both called "System Settings" and they have almost identical icons (http://img.xrmb2.net/images/611466.png) - should i make this a bug report against whatever package or do we have to live with such cases?
<mterry> htorque, there was a thread in gnome recently about that
<mterry> htorque, KDE guys seemed a little upset.  I think the result was that there are ways around it using OnlyShowIn with 2 desktops with different names (KDE System Settings vs System Settings when in KDE)
<htorque> mterry: interesting, thanks for the info! that's the problem when there's no "k" in your application name that you could capitalize. :-P
<mterry> :)
<mterry> htorque, I do remember that KDE people said they specifically didn't want it merely hidden when not in KDE, since it is the only way to adjust some settings of some KDE apps
<mterry> I don't know if that's true in reverse for GNOME system settings
<mhr3> htorque, i'm afraid we have to live with that
<mhr3> mterry, i saw that you're working on the leaks in libdbusmenu, did you see the nice video i made a while back? :)
<mterry> mhr3, no?  is a video of top?  :)
<mhr3> heh
<mhr3> just a sec, need to find the link
<mhr3> mterry, http://ubuntuone.com/3XRApFaRZJ9jyR6O6FwJZX
<mhr3> but it's about a week old, so things probably changed...
<mterry> mhr3, oh, cute.  what's leak-detector?
<mterry> mhr3, hopefully much better!
<mterry> no dbusmenuitems for one
<mhr3> little something i wrote for leak hunting
<mhr3> leak hunting gobjects at least
<mhr3> i can re-run it tomorrow if you pushed the fixes to O already
<mhr3> i'm done for today :)
<mterry> mhr3, awesome.  makes me think of http://blogs.gnome.org/danni/2011/02/17/ld_preload-gobject-lifetime-debugging-tool/
<mterry> mhr3, i have, i'd be interested how much better it is for you
<mhr3> mterry, that's what i based it on :)
<mterry> mhr3, nice.  is the source out there?
<mhr3> not really, but let me push it into my junk
<mhr3> mterry, bzr push lp:~mhr3/+junk/leak-detector
<mterry> cool
<nmarques> Anyone can confirm me if libappindicator appindicator3-0.1.pc file has the intended includedir ?
<nmarques> shouldnt it be: libappindicator3-0.1 instead of libappindicator-0.1 ? or this is just a personal issue ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, that is basically the same issue you had in app-indicator.c
<kenvandine> for dbusmenu
<kenvandine> the headers are the same for gtk2 and gtk3
<kenvandine> so we point to just one set of them
<kenvandine> iirc :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, patched... and all my broken patches are done :/
<nmarques> I mean broken apps
<kenvandine> so you can patch the .pc file
<kenvandine> nmarques, although it would be nice to have a bug report to fix that up some other way
<nmarques> well you have 2 .pc files, this one could be fixed to the real stuff for gtk3 builds
<kenvandine> yeah
<nmarques> I'll drop the patch in a bug report
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> we'll see what tedg says
<nmarques> btw, nice hack on gnome-control-center (I don't agree with upstream also on not allowing more panels)
<kenvandine> nmarques,  :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> that was quite a thread on the d-d-l
<nmarques> kenvandine, it sorted indicator-datetime, so I'm happy... now I have to focus on compiz, and really this is where motivation flies away
<nmarques> lp#869373
<kenvandine> hehe...
<nmarques> submitted
<kenvandine> thx
<nmarques> if this works out and I can get Unity building with the current of patches, I will try to push it for next cycle
<nmarques> back to compiz :/
<CrazyLemon> hey guys.. where could i see all the letters from ubuntu mono font (currently used in terminal) ?
<CrazyLemon> is there a webpage/file ?
<nmarques> gnome-font-viewer ?
<CrazyLemon> thanks nmarques :)
<sense> CrazyLemon: font.ubuntu.com might do the trick as well.
<CrazyLemon> sense thanks..but i used gnome-font-viewer and the bug/typo i thought thats font related ..well..its not :D and i'm confused now
<sense> CrazyLemon: If you're looking for bugs and reporting and such, it has a Launchpad project at <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-font-family>.
<CrazyLemon> sense thanks..but like i said..after using gnome-font-viewer i dont think its font related
<sense> ok
<CrazyLemon> so..thanks guys...take care
<nmarques> my skills either improved a lot or compiz has made huge advances
<nmarques> no more todo lists
<kenvandine> nmarques, woot
<kenvandine> nmarques, does that mean your compiz package is current now?
<nmarques> kenvandine, it means it builds without triggering errors/warnings :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, there's still a long way to go
<nmarques> work for today and tomorrow
<nmarques> Wrote: /usr/src/packages/RPMS/x86_64/compiz-0.9.6+bzr20110929-1.x86_64.rpm
<nmarques> exact copy of the one you are shipping :)
<kenvandine> great
<nmarques> the only thing missing is .desktop and .session files for GDM
<nmarques> but that's not really an issue for now
<kenvandine> unity provides those
<nmarques> great
<nmarques> now the plugins which are really easy to build
#ayatana 2011-10-07
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<joris> Hi I just upgraded to oneiric and now the dash is on my left screen. I would like it on my right primary screen. How can I do this?
<greyback> Kaleo: ping
<jono> kenvandine, still having issues with Gwibber not actually posting tweets
<jono> and it doesn't show an error when the tweet doesn't go, so it gives the impression the tweet was successfully sent
<jono> kenvandine, ignore me, the tweets were queued up due to the slow network here
<kenvandine> jono, i always ignore you :-p
<jono> lol
<jono> :-)
<andyrock> Trevinho, around?
<brettalton> Hi, I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 by using "update-manager -d" in the terminal. The update worked, but Unity is completely broken. I made a new user (so have no residual settings) and it still appears broken. I tried ubuntu2D as well and there is no difference. Where do I post a bug for this?
#ayatana 2011-10-09
<ali1234> what's the bug number for the bug where the launcher doesn't appear when you have something maximized?
<AlanBell> ali1234: are you putting the mouse to the left of the screen, or top left corner?
<ali1234> both
<ali1234> found it. 832150
<AlanBell> ok, I was fooled by the top left not working (which used to be the only pixel that worked) and now it is any pixel on the left edge apart from the ones in the top panel
<ali1234> left edge always worked for me, except when it didn't
<abral> hello
<abral> I'm trying to integrate Launcher API into Firefox
<abral> is there a way to know if unity is running?
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> why/when did you change the TAB key behaviour in Unity dash, from Natty to Oneiric? On Natty the TAB after a search select the first result, on Oneiric TAB change to another searching method (app-->music-->documents ecc...)
<Andy80> s\select\selects
<Andy80> s\change\changes
<jbicha> Andy80: of course you can use arrow keys to select results
<Andy80> jbache: yeah, I found the use of arrow keys after few mistakes, but..... I keep thinking that this has not been a good idea :\ just my opinion eh...
